# تعليم SolidCAM



## أحمد رأفت (2 أغسطس 2011)

​
هذا الرابط يحتوى على فيديوهات لتعليم البرنامج​
http://www.solidcam.com/solidcam-professor.html​


----------



## mezmez (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## georgeoo2010 (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------

